# Purple images when scanning negatives - Canoscan 9000F



## sallycinnamon (Feb 4, 2012)

Hello there,

I got a scanner recently to try and scan my negatives and slides, the Canoscan 9000F, but I can't work out how to get the colours right on the final images.

The software I'm using is Scangear. I use the Advanced mode and when I hit preview I can see all the images with good colours, but then when I hit scan they all go kind of purple and green, without me having changed any setting. Does anyone know why is this happening? I'm sure it's just a beginners problem.

Thank you so much for your help, I have piled up a few rolls waiting to be scanned and this is quite frustrating.


----------



## maris (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm not sure scanning has anything to do with darkroom.  I have a busy and productive darkroom but there has never been a scanner in it nor even a place to put one. The little moving light inside scanners would surely fog my light-sensitive materials.


----------



## murlis (Feb 6, 2012)

Well, the scanner may not know whether they are slide films or print films, or how strong the orange mask is. you need to make your own histogram by setting the black end on the basis that the unexposed pieces of film are white, between the frames, are white and the lightest spot on an image is the white, and then set a custom white balance setting if the scanner thinks the orange mask is stronger than it is. if it does then you will get images with huge purple and greens in them...


----------

